# NM announcing water infrastructure work



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

Hey De-nada, Is this what you were looking for ?
One current NM issue I am aware of concerns the Gila.

New Mexicans Call for Conservation over River Diversions – News Watch


----------



## Preston H. (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's a cool graphic illustrating NM's water situation right now: New Mexico Reservoir Volumes | Climate Assessment for the Southwest. Navajo Reservoir looks OK but it doesn't do NM much good because it's in the San Juan basin.

Some of the water in the other reservoirs isn't even available to NM water users. I'm not surprised they're looking for more.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Looks like they've allocated 120 mil.*

In this day and age that probably equates to a couple boat ramp extensions to reach the water in the empty reservoirs​​


----------

